# dashcams



## whitewheels (May 1, 2012)

morning all,

Who has a dashcam to keep a eye on things? 

What do you think about them?

I have just fitted a Snooper DVR1 as I got it from work it was £50 cheaper than retail, as I already have a Snooper Sapphire speed camera detecter I know their units are very good and user friendly....



Paul


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Got one from China for twenty odd quid, does it's job well :thumb:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Blackvue 380 HD, love it. Also got the box of tricks that keeps it running when parked.

I also got one from China through Ebay, sent it back it was ****


----------



## jomo (Jul 31, 2010)




----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I got a £15 one from ebay, cost £4 for a sd card and i cant fault it.


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

I have the witness app on my iphone 
https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/witness-driving/id437813388?mt=8


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Blackvue here as well, one I caught last Sunday


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been using my GoPro as it's been sitting around not being used. This is until I decide which camera I want to get. I'm torn between the Blackvue and Mi Witness.


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

I have a Blackvue as well.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Just waiting for final approval from the Financial Controller to buy the Mobius http://dashcamtalk.com/mobius/


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> Just waiting for final approval from the *Financial Controller* to buy the Mobius


Don't you mean the 'Enjoyment Adjuster'?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jem said:


> Don't you mean the 'Enjoyment Adjuster'?


I have too much fear, err... I mean respect for my wife to make any comments


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a blackvue DR500.

Very good unit with wi-fi and an IOS app for video reviewing and settings adjustment.


----------



## TheGruffalo1 (Dec 11, 2013)

I've never really heard of them until I read this thread, it seems like a brilliant idea. :thumb:

Where have I been all these years?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

AutoGuard is free for Android.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Another Blackvue user here


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I've got this twin thing hidden behind mirror and a reverse one linked to it wasn't expensive I'll get the spec soon


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

Richf said:


> Blackvue here as well, one I caught last Sunday
> 
> Sunday Driver - YouTube


How much was this Rich?

I've been thinking about getting one for a while as it appears nobody in Birmingham City Centre can actual drive!

I have toyed with the idea of using my GoPro or downloading a phone App but seems to intrusive on the windscreen / I'd end up forgetting to use it or switch it on!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm using my GoPro temporarily until I decide which cam I want. Apart from occasionally forgetting to turn it on and it consuming batteries on my long drives it works great. It's hidden behind rear view mirror.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I should get one, just worried I may incriminate myself lol


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep a spare memory card in the car


----------



## smarktu (Apr 19, 2014)

http://www.szswill.com
I have been seriously thinking about this for the past couple months. I had a road rage incident (and it shook me up a bit as it totally came out of left field) I was able to get the guys picture and plate with my phone, but it would have been a lot easier to hand over some footage.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/85714/car-camera-reviews-2014-dash-cam-test

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/car-ne...s-to-cut-uk-insurance-premiums-by-10-per-cent


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Since my earlier post, I now have a Blackvue fitted to my car. Had it fitted for a few months now (old car and new). Told insurance company and it's not made a difference.


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

I was actually reading a topic about these on another forum and think I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## zdravo (Oct 12, 2011)

I got HP f210 from friend to try it.
Here are few videos:





















It's pretty cheap.
But the blackvue dual cam is pro thing, and would like to have it, but it's pretty expensive for me.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I bought a cheap one from Ebay and 6to be honest it was excellent as my wife also needed one in my opinion I decided to get 2 better cameras again from Ebay both with dual cameras and full HD and both work exactly as they are meant to.

Personally I'd have no hesitation recommending them to anyone, in fact the only issue I've had since buying is for some reason the Garage when doing some work on my car decided to disconnect it and remove it from the screen (Mercedes main dealers)

I was not happy about that especially as the mileage on my vehicle seem to have increased by a substantial amount (I made a point of seeing the service manager and expressing my displeasure) but as I had no proof there was nothing further I could do, however I SHALL be watching it even more closely in the future.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I've just had a Mini 0803 delivered today. Haven't fitted it yet, but got a hardwire kit included so I'll not have to have it taking up the cigarette lighter at least 

Video footage from having it plugged into the mains and waving it around seems very good. Just need to find something to muffle the microphone until they release a firmware update that will let me mute it.










Think what would be good is to get some photo's of the cameras you have, fitted into the car. So we can see what different cameras look like from the drivers/passenger seat


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Rebel007 said:


> I bought a cheap one from Ebay and 6to be honest it was excellent as my wife also needed one in my opinion I decided to get 2 better cameras again from Ebay both with dual cameras and full HD and both work exactly as they are meant to.
> 
> Personally I'd have no hesitation recommending them to anyone, in fact the only issue I've had since buying is for some reason the Garage when doing some work on my car decided to disconnect it and remove it from the screen (Mercedes main dealers)
> 
> I was not happy about that especially as the mileage on my vehicle seem to have increased by a substantial amount (I made a point of seeing the service manager and expressing my displeasure) but as I had no proof there was nothing further I could do, however I SHALL be watching it even more closely in the future.


should have told him you will be contacting Tracker for a log of what the cars done then watch his buttocks nip tight


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm tempted by one. If not to help in an insurance claim then to capture the exploits of the sheer number of moronic, brain dead, shambling ****tards on the roads.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

PugIain said:


> I'm tempted by one. If not to help in an insurance claim then to capture the exploits of the sheer number of moronic, brain dead, shambling ****tards on the roads.


I got mine to capture my street racing and awesum overtaking manoeuvres  :lol:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

m1pui said:


> I got mine to capture my street racing and awesum overtaking manoeuvres  :lol:


I saw an awesum overtaking move earlier.
Sonny Jim comes flashing by, nearly squashing the old woman I'd let pull out of a side road whilst we were waiting in a queue. Legend.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm against dash cams.

Although I understand their uses, too often people in cars, bikes and sometimes even people on foot seem to feel empowered when they have a camera in their possession.

They seem to go out of their way to capture things that wouldn't have otherwise happened.

Somebody linked this thread although it's a little older. That sums what I seem to see all too often.

http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassin...412247&i=0&nmt=deliberate+accident&mid=412247
The video is removed but you can see clear screenshots.

The OP tried to bully the other driver into thinking the crash was his fault. Turns out it wasn't a one sided crash. Often accidents aren't totally one sided.

Even with the footage to watch 100 times he still managed to extract a totally different version of events.

There is literally thousands of similar clips on youtube.

Thought this guys post in the thread was properly funny.



> This is a prime example of why you need to get a good dash cam.
> 
> The bad ones show the wrong GPS speed, and even the video footage is recorded all wrong, and shows the wrong person causing an accident.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

True, but not everyone is like that, I'm certainly not. I'd rather not crash my car in the first place but you hear more and more of these cash fro crash claims and I'd rather be protected from them.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I quite like the idea just in case someone pulls out on me etc, can only be a good thing as long as you were behaving at the time.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Kerr said:


> I'm against dash cams.
> 
> Although I understand their uses, too often people in cars, bikes and sometimes even people on foot seem to feel empowered when they have a camera in their possession.
> 
> ...


Made me chuckle 

One vid is def still there
http://s206.photobucket.com/user/fo...nheads/20130714_160405_E_zps04490198.mp4.html


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

m1pui said:


> Made me chuckle
> 
> One vid is def still there
> http://s206.photobucket.com/user/fo...nheads/20130714_160405_E_zps04490198.mp4.html


That's quite a funny one. The guy in the white car was clearly in the wrong at the end, but what was the guy in the camera car doing in the outside lane when there was a good 500+yards of space in front of him?!


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> That's quite a funny one. The guy in the white car was clearly in the wrong at the end, but what was the guy in the camera car doing in the outside lane when there was a good 500+yards of space in front of him?!


Did you read the first post on the PH thread in Kerrs link. LOL

Edit: cam drivers version of events

Morning all,

Just wanted a bit of advice about someone who deliberately pulled into my lane at a roundabout and caused damage..

We were driving back from Goodwood on Sunday and came of the M25 a J9 as we were going round the roundabout off the motorway I had someone swerve into my lane causing myself and the car behind to come to a stand still.

No word of apology from the driver as he didnt stop. Anyway we went past him further down the dual carrige way and he and his mates are gurning like tts at us. Ignored for the sake of the family and we carry on with our journey.

As we were driving up to the next roundabout (splits into 3 lanes, left, straight on and right) I got into the right hand lane to go right, matey boy pulls up in the centre lane and as I go to pull out, he custs across my path into me and scrapes his car across the front wing and bumper.

He gets out, his mate in the passenger side gets out and starts giving my wife grief saying I cant beleive you drove into me etc.

Fortunately it was all caught on my dash cam.

When I pointed it out to him his demenour changed 'slightly' and at that point he couldnt wait to leave.

I reminded him it was clearly his fault (the footage is very clear ad it shows him driving into my lane and into me).

I got his number ( he wasnt interested in taking my details etc). I got his email address and uploaded the footage and asked what he wanted to do about the damage. He has asked for photos but has since gone quiet.

So, now do I go through my insurance co and enjoy increased premiums for a non fault claim, or what other options are available to me?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Ah thanks. I didn't read the thread  Although his version of events really don't match up with the video, plus I like how he didn't include the first incident, he cut to the second.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: the comment on PH. "Post up the vid or it didn't happen"....:lol:

TBH, probably half n half at fault. The camera car really didn't have the gap for the right hand lane at the roundabout. I would of waited slightly for the gap to increase. 

The camera car was probably in the other cars blind spot, saying that, he should of checked his blind spot before moving over.

Meh....


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

i have a BlackVue, hidden behind the rear view mirror

in about a year i never captured anything decent on camera

its just there incase someone hits me and does a runner, i forget its there tbh

looking at getting a Mobius for the other car though!


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

I've had a dashcam (mini dv 0801)since last October and , as has been said , it's out of sight behind the mirror , comes on/off with the ignition and I do not give it a single thought .

I had its card out and looked at the footage from Sunday only because I went to Goodwood and wanted to see if I'd got anything worth saving .


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting a dash cam but have a few questions, do you have to remove them when you get out the car (ie you wouldn't leave your sat nav on display) and how are they powered? Do you have a cable running down to the charger plug?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

m1pui said:


> Made me chuckle
> 
> One vid is def still there
> http://s206.photobucket.com/user/fo...nheads/20130714_160405_E_zps04490198.mp4.html


To me that was a 50 - 50. A: Michael Schumacher in the Swift was driving like a fool, but also B: "Stormin" Norman in the camera car shouldn't have barged up the outside when clearly Michael wasn't sure what the score was. I'd have given that donkey an extra few feet. Look at about 34/35 seconds, it's clear the Swift driver isn't sure what direction he's going, so back off. Easy. No need for an insurance claim or to jump out like a slightly rotund superhero, cape a flapping in the breeze and hold people's journeys up.
Looks to me like Norman goes looking for ****, given the fact he leaps out like a gazelle shouting "camera!"
Probably the car equivalent of those cyclist bell ends who go looking for trouble because they have a camera on their bicycles.
Someone seems to have drawn on his arm too. Maybe his lines in his next scene.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a dash cam but have a few questions, do you have to remove them when you get out the car (ie you wouldn't leave your sat nav on display) and how are they powered? Do you have a cable running down to the charger plug?


:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Jenny19 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a dash cam but have a few questions, do you have to remove them when you get out the car (ie you wouldn't leave your sat nav on display) and how are they powered? Do you have a cable running down to the charger plug?


I leave mine in all the time. It has a parking mode so could catch people damaging my car whilst I'm not there.

My Blackvue came with a plug, but I cut that off as the sockets only stay on for 10 minutes when the car is locked. I have this hard wired now.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm tempted to ask the boss for one. Failing that, is there a good quality dash cam that runs on a rechargeable battery etc?


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

neilos said:


> I'm tempted to ask the boss for one. Failing that, is there a good quality dash cam that runs on a rechargeable battery etc?


No I honestly don't think there is and I've been looking but have given up. They are all either cigarette lighter powered or simply hardwired.

This one has very good reviews for the price at only £40..... I'm thinking of buying a dash cam once and for all because I keep looking!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-7-G1WH-...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item41814b8f19


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought a GS8000L from here last week http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301042725960

For less than £22 I'm very impressed, video quality is good and it starts recording as soon as you turn the ignition on. It comes with a cigarette lighter plug cable which is very long so lots of options for routing the cable. I've actually hard wired it though, but used the supplied cigarette lighter plug, just soldered a wire to the earth and live with a fuse just in case, and then run it behind the A-pillar trim.


----------



## bigup (Jun 4, 2009)

LSherratt said:


> No I honestly don't think there is and I've been looking but have given up. They are all either cigarette lighter powered or simply hardwired.
> 
> This one has very good reviews for the price at only £40..... I'm thinking of buying a dash cam once and for all because I keep looking!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-7-G1WH-...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item41814b8f19


Watch it for these there are fakes about.

These guys sell 100% real ones http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/310891426086?clk_rvr_id=644425638355

Also https://joovuu.com/gb/ are genuine sellers


----------

